#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  een brief gericht aan jou.........maak hem open

## nouir

Ik vermoed dat we nooit eerder in contact zijn geweest, desondanks schrijf ik je deze brief.Ik wil je via deze brief ook een handje helpen om elkaar te vinden. Misschien dat specifieke aanwijzingen de zoektocht wel eens kunnen vergemakkelijken..Ik ben een hard werkende jongeman(riffi) die graag wat wil bereiken in het leven enerzijds, maar anderszijds ook maar al te graag als een voorbeeldig hoofd van het gezin wil fungeren.Ik heb alles netjes voor elkaar.Ik ben van nature goedhartig en mijn hart en ziel zijn puur en eerlijk en vol liefde waar jij het meest veilig bij zal voelen.Het zal mijn persoonlijkheid zijn die je zal overtuigen.Die zielsverwant die toch meer 'echt' blijkt te zijn dan een expliciet onuitgesproken droom. Wel wil ik vermelden dat niemand perfect is en ik dus ook niet en zal er af en toe wel een meningsverschil of een ruzietje zijn die ons uiteraard clichmatig alleen maar dichter bij elkaar zal brengen.Ik ben een aantrekkelijke Berberse jongeman,27 jaar,1.80 .Mijn karakter:intelligent,gedisciplineerd,beschermend,g eduldig,vriendelijk,ruimdenkend,begripvol,loyaal.I k bezit enorm veel humor en het zullen mijn humoristische trekjes zijn waarbij je enorm hard om mijn grappen zal lachen.Ik zal me al kunnen settelen met een realiteit,gevuld met die ontastbare momenten en bijzonderheden,Ik wacht op je..

----------


## Love.Kiss.Life

Leuke oproep ik hoop dat je liefje vind.😀

----------


## nouir

inshallah

----------


## Leyley

Heel mooi geschreven zeg. Ik hoop dat je je levenspartner hebt gevonden. Ik kan me bijna niet voorstellen dat dat niet het geval is.

----------


## GM1

Komt heel oprecht over, ik hoop dat je de juiste dame vindt!

----------


## ikram26

Heel triest dat deze oplichter nog actief is

----------

